
Ohio Schools Propose Pepperspray Against School Shooters - Lordarminius
https://gizmodo.com/school-district-to-arm-students-with-giant-pepper-spray-1827555374#vdmpz9ifk91tv34tv1c1nep.3j3flmctntfco
======
pssflops
I'm not certain that encasing them in glass makes the most sense. Will they
have new preparedness drills so everyone knows how to operate this without
harming themselves in the process?

